# Eclipse 5303 ?'s



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

Ive owned a couple of old eclipse radios and im looking at picking up another old one but dont know much about it and i cant find much on it, its an eclipse 5303 not a 5303r just 5303. wondering what the difference between the two is and if the 5303 requires a pin # to unlock it? Ive read that these are good reliable units anybody care to comment on them? its also coming with an eclipse 5122 12 disc changer.


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

I assume you found an answer already since this post is over a month old, but the 5303 and 5303R are all but exactly the same. I had one of each at one point, and could not tell any difference. The 5303 got picky after a while about playing CDs, but it might just have needed a good cleaning CD with brushes run through it. The 5303 does have the CD key security, but it will only need a pin or CD if the security has been enabled. If it has been enabled and you don't have the CD, I think you have to have a dealer reset it for you. Not sure what all that entails.


----------

